# Best Walther for small hands



## lhgdale (Jan 2, 2007)

Hello, I have been looking at various manufacturers for a gun that will fit my small hands. I have a glock 17 now, the grip is too wide and the trigger reach is too far for me. Is a Walther designed for smaller hands or is it in the same boat as the Glock (just comparing width and trigger reach) Thanks for your time and info.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have small hands too. The medium backstrap works for me. But, there is a small one that can be used (it comes w/ 3). Probably no one can give U anymore help w/ that. U'd have to try it yourself. The bad thing is that a dealer probably won't be willing to swop the backstrap for you to try, even though its no big deal really.

Try holding one with the medium and see how it feels.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr (Aug 10, 2006)

You can also try a PPK. They are very thin guns.


----------



## Funyet (Jan 2, 2007)

I have a Glock 26 and a Glock 19. A few weeks ago I got a Walther P99c 9mm. I use the small backstrap on the Walther and find it's a perfect fit. To some degree the difference between the Glock grip and the Walther grip is the contour. The Walther feels more natural in my hand. I'm now considering a P99 full size 9mm.


----------



## lhgdale (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks for the info guys. I have read to get the AS because of the trigger but on the Walther website the P99as looks bigger than the P99c or can you get the C with the AS trigger? :smt017 :smt017


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The A/S is just the trigger, as is the QA. They make bother the fullsize P99 and compact in both triggers. The size has nothing to do w/ the trigger.


----------



## lhgdale (Jan 2, 2007)

I see. So I will definately make sure it the P99C with the A/S trigger.


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

Personally, I prefer the small handgrips.


----------



## lhgdale (Jan 2, 2007)

How much of a difference does each different handgrip make from small, medium and large.


----------



## Stachie (Dec 14, 2006)

For me, the difference between the small and medium grips was minimal; having said that, the small seemed a better fit.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The small one does have a different curve. On my SW99, I tried all of the grips for the heck of it, but went back to the medium one - its my fav.


----------



## lhgdale (Jan 2, 2007)

Well I went to the gun shop today and they had a P99c in .40 cal. I want one in 9mm but I figured I could get a feel for the gun. I don't know what size grip was on the gun but when I held it properly ( slide inline with fore arm and elbow) my trigger finger came up to the trigger but I couldn't get a grip on the trigger.There was a smaller grip in the box maybe half the size of the one on it. I was very impressed with the gun. It really looked good. I asked the sales person if they could change out the grip to see if it would fit better, he said NO only if you buy it. I just hate to buy somthing without knowing if it fits me properly. This may be comparing apples to oranges but I did try out a Kahr P9 and it fit perfectly but I really would like a Walther. :smt012


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

That sucks, but I figured most shops won't let ya try the other grips. I use the one already on the gun. But U are right - on the compact, the smaller one is smaller at the top of the grip area. 

I tried both when I first got the gun, but like the bigger one the best.


----------



## lhgdale (Jan 2, 2007)

My hand from the base of the palm to the top of my middle finger is 6 1/2 inches and my trigger finger is just under 3 inches.

I would also like to get some feedback from someone usuing the smallest grip and how it fits their hands.

Is there any difference in the trigger reach between the QA and the SA? What about the Caliber as I said before the gun I tried was a .40 would there be any difference on the 9mm. The QA trigger just seemed like a long reach. 

Thanks, I am trying to convince myself to get the gun ( If you can't tell )


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

The 40 and 9mm have the same trigger.

Now, the A/S would have the DA trigger probably be slightly further forward than the QA. But in SA, the A/S trigger would be further back than the QA. That's my guess. Someone with both could probably tell U for sure.

Honestly, with all the guns that have replacable backstraps, they do so for a reason. Between the various inserts, they can usually accomodate all hands...

Yours may be smaller than mine, but I have rather small hands, and the medium backstraps fit me fine. I'm sure the small ones would work for U.


----------

